# scent smoker



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

www.scentsmoker.com

has anyone tried this product. id think deer would want to stay away from smoke.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that smoke was a natural odor and it dosnt seem to bother deer. Never tried it myself though.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

everyone in the country has a woodburner...they get used to it...


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw a demo last fall during the fall sale at BPS in Cincinnati. The smoke does not actually cover the odor but there are oils that attach to your clothing that kill and inhibit bacteria growth, which is was causes human odor. And yes this guy did add that the smell of smoke is a natural odor to deer and they are not spooked. He had a log book he keeps, hunting is his job..., and he logged over a hundred deer over time that had come in down wind of him and only a small group of does ever busted him by smelling him. Overall it was pretty intriguing, I may hang my clothes out by my fire pit this fall when burning my leaves to see if it works.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have read where a bunch of guys in Ohio use it and think it is very effective. 

I think smoke should be a good cover scent but nothing works as well as just being downwind


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

guess we were onto something all those years at deer camp we'd stand around the fire drinking beer the night before opening day.lol.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

After testing it out a few years ago on some old hunting clothes I was impressed enough with the results to "smoke up" over $1000 worth of scent loc gear.

Its funny when Brock(the guy who took the idea to market) first started talking about this he was blown alot of crap. Some of the biggest skeptics are now the most loyal users of smoke, myself included.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

I use it religiously. The worst reaction I have ever had was a deer turned and went the other way, and that was once. I wasn't expecting deer to come from that way, so the wind was blowing to it. But, I have also had deer directly downwind and watched as my wind checker (tufts of cotton) rolled over their backs with no reaction whatsoever. I have not had one deer snort and spook since starting to use it 3 years ago. So yea, I recommend it.


----------

